# comment sauvegader les contacts de l'iphone sur icloud



## Diaoulic (24 Octobre 2018)

Bonsoir, 

je rencontre un problème tout con, je viens de finir l'instal de mon nouveau SE.
j'ai du rentrer manuellement tous mes contacts (sur le premier SE ya 2 ans l'intégration par mon compte outlook avait marché...).
j'ai fais une sauvegarde complète sur icloud, et mes contacts n'apparaissent pas lorsque je me log sur mon compte via mon pc.
tout est normalement bien paramètré sur comptes/icloud...

si quelqu'un peut me donner un ptit coup de main, se sera avec plaise

D'avance merci


----------



## Jura39 (24 Octobre 2018)

Bonsoir

iCloud est parfois assez long


----------



## Diaoulic (24 Octobre 2018)

Jura39 a dit:


> Bonsoir
> 
> iCloud est parfois assez long


 salut Jura,
plaisir de te "revoir"
tu penses qu'il y a un temps de latence?


----------



## Jura39 (24 Octobre 2018)

Oui , car j'ai parfois des soucis avec iCloud


----------



## Diaoulic (24 Octobre 2018)

Jura39 a dit:


> Oui , car j'ai parfois des soucis avec iCloud


ok
je jetterai un oeil demain
merci pour l'info
bonne soirée


----------



## Jura39 (24 Octobre 2018)

de mème 
redis nous


----------



## Diaoulic (24 Octobre 2018)

Jura39 a dit:


> de mème
> redis nous



Ok


----------



## Diaoulic (25 Octobre 2018)

Morning,

Bon, après une nuit de latence, toujours aucun contacts de sauvegardés sur icloud.
il est possible que ma manip ne soit pas la bonne.
ne pouvant importer mes contacts de mon compte outlook (aucune idée du pourquoi!), je les aient donc rentré manuellement sur mon SE, ai fait une sauvegarde en wifi du tel sur icloud (avec l'option cochée en vert pour les contacts) et une autre par itune, et aucun contacts n'est visible sur mon compte Icloud.
Là je sèche!!


----------



## Diaoulic (1 Novembre 2018)

Bon il a juste suffi de décocher "Contact" dans la sauvegarde Icloud et de la "recocher" et précisant Fusionner.
pour ceux que cela peut aider à l'avenir.


----------



## Macounette (1 Novembre 2018)

Diaoulic a dit:


> Bon il a juste suffi de décocher "Contact" dans la sauvegarde Icloud et de la "recocher" et précisant Fusionner.
> pour ceux que cela peut aider à l'avenir.


Bon à savoir, merci pour l'info. Perso je n'ai jamais eu de problèmes avec iCloud lors du changement d'iPhone, mais on ne sait jamais...


----------



## Jura39 (1 Novembre 2018)

Assez étrange le comportement iCloud


----------



## Jura39 (1 Novembre 2018)

Macounette a dit:


> Bon à savoir, merci pour l'info. Perso je n'ai jamais eu de problèmes avec iCloud lors du changement d'iPhone...



Quelle chance , moi je n'arrive a rien


----------



## Macounette (1 Novembre 2018)

Jura39 a dit:


> Quelle chance , moi je n'arrive a rien


Suffit pourtant de cocher "Contacts" dans les paramètres iCloud. Vérifie que c'est pareil sur ton Mac.


----------



## Jura39 (1 Novembre 2018)

Helas la synchronisation avec le Mac ne marche pas toujours !!


----------



## Diaoulic (1 Novembre 2018)

Jura39 a dit:


> Assez étrange le comportement iCloud



Salut Jura,
oui je trouve ça assez étrange aussi, j'aime beaucoup IOS, mais l’environnement Itune/Icloud me laisse qd même perplexe


----------



## Macounette (1 Novembre 2018)

Jura39 a dit:


> Helas la synchronisation avec le Mac ne marche pas toujours !!


C'est pas faux. En ce qui me concerne c'est surtout au niveau des favoris Safari... et ça m'énerve


----------



## Jura39 (1 Novembre 2018)

Macounette a dit:


> C'est pas faux. En ce qui me concerne c'est surtout au niveau des favoris Safari... et ça m'énerve


Tu me rassure


----------

